# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Zapalenie Błony Naczyniowej oka.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.

Trzy tygodnie temu zdiagnozowano u mnie zapalenie błony naczyniowej oka lewego. Objawem było kłucie oka przy patrzeniu na boki i przy zamykaniu powieki. Dostałam leki Encorton 5m 3x po śniadaniu i trzy razy po obiedzie, Dalacin C, Krople Atropina, Naclof,  DexAmethason. Nie miałam czerwonego oka ani żadnych innych objawów. Co tydzień kontrolę oko się poprawia zeszłam z Encortonu 2 tabletki rano przez siedem dni. Mój niepokój budzi w dalszym ciągu delikatne kłucie przy zamkniętej powiece. Wczoraj 14.02.2012 byłam na kontroli oko się goi lecz dzisiaj gdy wstałam oko znowu mnie delikatnie kłuje gdy mam zamknięta powiekę. Moje pytanie czy to delikatne kłucie jest związane ze zmniejszeniem sterydów czy może zapalenie powróciło martwię się i nie wiem co robić następna wizytę kontrolną mam za dwa tygodnie proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Mags1406

Witam,

zapalenie której części miałaś zdiagnozowane?
Gdzie się leczyłaś?
Niesamowita ilość tych leków, które stosowałaś - serio! Polskie leczenie daleko odbiega od mojego leczenia za granicą, ale też często bywa nieskuteczne z tego, co wyczytałam na forach - jakkolwiek mam nadzieję, że się wyleczyłaś. 
Gdybyś potrzebowała więcej informacji, ja właśnie jestem w trakcie tworzenia strony www po polsku, a tymczasem uruchomiłam blog http://zapalenieblonynaczyniowej.wordpress.com/

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> zapalenie której części miałaś zdiagnozowane?
> Gdzie się leczyłaś?
> Niesamowita ilość tych leków, które stosowałaś - serio! Polskie leczenie daleko odbiega od mojego leczenia za granicą, ale też często bywa nieskuteczne z tego, co wyczytałam na forach - jakkolwiek mam nadzieję, że się wyleczyłaś. 
> Gdybyś potrzebowała więcej informacji, ja właśnie jestem w trakcie tworzenia strony www po polsku, a tymczasem uruchomiłam blog http://zapalenieblonynaczyniowej.wordpress.com/
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam
Zgadzam sie! kto daje antybiotyk na zapalenie błony naczyniowej oka? To zapalenie z nie bakteria :Smile:  Leków fura - tylko po co zapytam?
Ja leczyłam syna w Heidelbergu w Niemczech i tam właśnie otworzyli mi oczy jak nieudolnie lecza w Polsce! Mój syn tez dostawał Dalacin C, Metypred i pełno kropli...w Heidelbergu lekarka złapala sie za głowę! Syn dostał lek znany także w Polsce Prednisolum 5 razy dziennie potem dawka była zmniejszana i po roku syn dostaje 1 kroplę co dwa dni. Poza tym trzeba było zrobic masę badań. Obecnie oko jest spokojne, leczenie jeszcze bedzie kontynuowane do stycznia a w styczniu zobacza co dalej. Co ważne, syn nie chorował nigdy na zapalenie stawów od której to choroby najczęściej powstaje zapalenie błony naczyniowej odcinka przedniego.
W Polsce proponuję świetna lekarkę z Chorzowa z kliniki Weiss klinik dr n. med. Ewę Nite, która własnie pokierowała mnie do Heidelbergu.
W razie pytań- odpowiem :Smile: 
Pozdarwiam!

----------


## Justyna81

Witam. U syna odkryto zapalenie błony naczyniowej obu oczu - właśnie wyszliśmy z szpitala. Masa kropli, encorton. Ma prośbę prosze o namiary na dobrego  lekarza gdzie będę mogła leczyć syna. Z tego co czytam, widzę że nie wiel osób się na tym zna, a nie chce faszerować syna całe życie Encortonem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, od czterech lat cierpię na zapalenie błony naczyniowej oka,odcinek przedni. Dwa razy leżałam w szpitalu. Od września 2014 mam okres remisji, co wcześniej nie zdarzało się. Jak tylko czuję, że zaczyna się zapalenie zamiest kropli dexametasonu piję kubek wody z miodwm i witaminą c, czyli kwasem l-askorbinowym i tak 4-3 razy dziennie,a profilaktycznie raz dziennie. Poza tym rekreacyjnie biegam. Miałam naprawde ostre zapalenia łącznie z zastrzykami dogałkowymi,sterydami dożylnymi i dogałkowymi. Jak tylko spada mi odporność pierwsze choruje oko, w tym roku w styczniu wkropliłam jedną kroplę dexametazonu,a resztę załatwiła wit C. Może i Wam pomoże,pozdrawiam Monika.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moj syn ma to samo i tez sami wpadliśmy na trop ze oko przejmuje chorobę od całego chorego organizmu nie można dopuszczać do grypy czy anginy żadnych stanów zapalnych bo wtedy trzeba włączać krople. My radzimy sobie z choroba już ponad 10 lat wizytami u sprawdzonych bioenergoterapeutów którzy ładują organizm energetycznie bo sam ni potrafi sobie poradzić syn nie ma żadnej odporności. Dzięki takiemu swoistemu leczeniu unikamy sterydów bo innych leków medycyna konwencjonalna na ta chorobę niestety nie ma.

----------

